# How to bring a second vehicle to Mexico??????



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

My first vehicle burnt to the ground. Customs refuses to take it off the books. I need another ****** truck down here. Yes I have a mexican truck but I'm moving back to the US and can't have this truck there so I'm selling it.
Soooooo....if I get a new passport (new number) can I bring another vehicle down here on the new passport ?????????
Or....can I put the truck in mine and my wife's name (she is mexicana) without her being at the border the day I bring the truck across?????? Maybe with copies of all her papers and our marriage certificate???
I'm not trying to screw anyone just need a truck to get my belongings back home.
Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok,,,,,,,,I'll try to get my point across,,,,,,,,,I'm leaving this country and as most people I need a vehicle to use to move my belongings. As mexico has refused to remove a vehicle from the books that was a total lose to a fire in Jan. 2007, in central mexico, (that's 6 years folks, that I have fought with these people) I can't bring another vehicle here, I need a ****** truck to get my belongings home to the USA. Sooooooooo..........I can't have a mezcan vehicle in the US for more than 1 year (and why would I want to)........I would have to return to mexico if it were in a wreck because they don't have /sell this vehicle in the USA.
Now........I have heard that if I have a new passport with a new number then I can get another US vehicle down here. Because the all the vehicles are tied to your passport number. Is this a possibility???????????And with the new passport would I use my FM3 or apply for a tourist visa ??????
Or I've heard that I can put the vehicle in my wife's name and come across.....BUT.....does she need to be in the vehicle at the border or can I just have copies of our marriage certificate and copies of her ID with me ??????????
Like I've said...I'm not trying to screw anyone I just need a vehicle and the mezcans aren't going to help.....and yes I've tried to turn the sticker in at the border and they say I'm screwed for life until the vehicle crosses back into the US, which will never happen.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Your credibility went down the toilet when you wrote "mezcan". Have a nice life and I hope your next truck burns to the ground too.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You can try filling out & mailing in this form to the address on the form. I assume you have a police report?

Cancelation form

Here it is in English, for reference only. Fill out the Spanish one. Good luck. It can take up to 6 months if they accept what you give them.

Translation


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

I have filled out every form known to mexico and have been fighting with customs for 6 years. Got anything else?????????


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Your only other option is to haul the wreckage to the border as long as the VIN is visible still.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

Tepetapan...........you should get a better life. If you're going to sit around and pick apart every sentence and paragraph for slang words instead of reading the topic of conversation, then keep your opinions to yourself. You are a jerk. How do you like that slang word ???????
I would never wish someones belongings to "burn to the ground".


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You might try contacting Mexico Mike & see if he can help

Driving And Living In Mexico.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

telcoman said:


> Your only other option is to haul the wreckage to the border as long as the VIN is visible still.


Telcoman......that is a whole nuther situation...........you see..........the car was stolen 2 years ago and customs said if I tell them that it has dissapeared then they will make me pay 50% of the value. That's 50% of the value using THEIR book which shows my cars worth at almost $5000 which is no where near correct. I paid $2500 in 2006 but they don't what to see my bill of sale......only their book. So....you see......i'm between a rock and a hard spot.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

Telcoman.....I just sent Mike an email. Thanks for the tip !!!!!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you have the insurance payout documentation to prove its value. Not sure if that would help or not. If your address has changed, maybe try registering a new car with a slightly different name, like use your middle initial or even your middle name. If you have a name that has different forms like Bob & Robert, Check out your options with your vehicle registrar in whatever State or Province you live in. Do the same with your drivers license.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

telcoman said:


> Do you have the insurance payout documentation to prove its value. Not sure if that would help or not. If your address has changed, maybe try registering a new car with a slightly different name, like use your middle initial or even your middle name. If you have a name that has different forms like Bob & Robert, Check out your options with your vehicle registrar in whatever State or Province you live in. Do the same with your drivers license.


The car permits are tied to your passport number so as long as I have this passport number they know I have a car here. It has been suggested in the past that I get a new passport and then I could bring another vehicle but there seems to be some doubt about that idea now. My wife is mexicana so I'm thinking about putting the truck in both our names and try that BUT I don't know if she needs to be at the border with the truck or if I can just have our marraige certificate and copies of her ID.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you even investigated what you need to do in order to obtain a different passport?

People have made many suggestions, myself included, but you appear to want a particular answer, not a variety from which to choose.

"Mezcan" is disrespectful. You'll find, if you spend much time at this forum, that disrespect for one's hosts is not well tolerated.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

well if the vehicle is over 10 years old you can import it if your wife is Mexican. just transfer ownership into her name


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

atomant said:


> Tepetapan...........you should get a better life. If you're going to sit around and pick apart every sentence and paragraph for slang words instead of reading the topic of conversation, then keep your opinions to yourself. You are a jerk. How do you like that slang word ???????
> I would never wish someones belongings to "burn to the ground".


 That is not slang it is a word bigots use. I will stick with my opinion, I may be a jerk in your eyes but I am not a bigot. I am married to a Mexican woman and live in Mexico with many Mexican neighbors. When you show you can speak and write like an adult let me know... In the mean time be sure to buy a fire extinguisher.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> That is not slang it is a word bigots use. I will stick with my opinion, I may be a jerk in your eyes but I am not a bigot. I am married to a Mexican woman and live in Mexico with many Mexican neighbors. When you show you can speak and write like an adult let me know... In the mean time be sure to buy a fire extinguisher.


My wife is mexican, I live completely with mexicans and I disrespect no one. Slang is used all the time. My father-in-law says he's a "******" and tells me I'm a "******". Get over yourself. You seem to thinks you're important enough to keep running your mouth about nothing.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Have you even investigated what you need to do in order to obtain a different passport?
> 
> People have made many suggestions, myself included, but you appear to want a particular answer, not a variety from which to choose.
> 
> "Mezcan" is disrespectful. You'll find, if you spend much time at this forum, that disrespect for one's hosts is not well tolerated.


I promise I meant no disrepect in using slang words. To you I will apologize if it seems that way. My whole family in mexican if that means anything. 
I have found that if I renew or "lose" my passport I wil be issued a new one with a new number and then there would be no vehicles tied to that passport.
HAHAHAHAHA And yea, I'm wanting someone to tell me exactly what will help me. Here in mexico, as you know, things can be misunderstood. I like it spelled out in black and white.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

You will find some persons on this site seem to enjoy "picking apart" what others post instead of offering assistance. Spelling, grammer, and making ones comments a big deal when it is in fact not. I don't care how others spell or puncuate, as long as I understand what it is that they are trying to ask is understandable I overlook this and try to provide them with the information they need to make an informed decision.
So, atomant, and others reading this, please continue to ask questions. I have learned many things I was not aware of on this site. It offends me that others seem to take great enjoyment to ridicule others, do not include me in that group of imbeciles.


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

cscscs007 said:


> You will find some persons on this site seem to enjoy "picking apart" what others post instead of offering assistance. Spelling, grammer, and making ones comments a big deal when it is in fact not. I don't care how others spell or puncuate, as long as I understand what it is that they are trying to ask is understandable I overlook this and try to provide them with the information they need to make an informed decision.
> So, atomant, and others reading this, please continue to ask questions. I have learned many things I was not aware of on this site. It offends me that others seem to take great enjoyment to ridicule others, do not include me in that group of imbeciles.


Thank you for your kindness. I'm not perfect by any means and would never hurt anybodys feelings on purpose. Our conversations have been / and are very helpful and important.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll say one more thing about this, and then drop it.

It's one thing for me to call myself a Mick, or even a stupid Mick. Another entirely for a stranger on an internet forum to call me one. The same goes for names that were and are used by some as trash talk about other ethnic groups, but can be used by members of those groups as a way of co-opting the insult.

It's like a woman calling herself a b****: she does it to take away the sting. That doesn't mean that it is sting-free when used by a man.

Many, or most of the posters here are older than I am, and I'm 62. They value well written posts, with paragraph breaks, etc, because they are, first and foremost, easier to read, and second, more pleasant to read.

Many of those posters have the most helpful and detailed information, having lived in Mexico and dealt with the vagaries of its laws and their application. 

One, in particular, who can be a wealth of information is now functionally blind, and uses a reading app to read posts here. If you want his help, you need to write carefully, because his app won't understand you, otherwise.

To some it's "picking apart." To others, it's asking for the respect to treat others to decent language, and to write with your reader in mind.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I'll say one more thing about this, and then drop it.
> 
> It's one thing for me to call myself a Mick, or even a stupid Mick. Another entirely for a stranger on an internet forum to call me one. The same goes for names that were and are used by some as trash talk about other ethnic groups, but can be used by members of those groups as a way of co-opting the insult.
> 
> ...


Hear, hear!


----------



## atomant (Sep 17, 2012)

My father-in-law would tell me "me ******" "you ******"....I never mind the term "******" but I never really liked him calling himself a "******"...I was alway uncomfortable hearing it. But you are right....we can refer to ourselves however we want and I do understand that when we use questionable words other may get offended.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I stand behind my earlier post.


----------

